# Scary Movie Hosts on TV (yesteryear)



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I just read some of the "First Scary Movie" thread - and saw some folks reminisced(sp?) about Creature Double Feature on the East Coast when they were kids...

It got me to thinking - who else grew up with TV personalities that hosted a "Creature Feature?"

I grew up in Decatur Illinois in the mid seventies and we had a local guy called Dr. Terror. It was the same fantastic schlep type stuff that grew out of the 50's. The show was on at 10:30 on Friday nights(WAND TV were the call letters) and this guy would dress up and theyed have a set that would reflect the theme of the movie.

Around Halloween - he'd visit all the local schools and sign autographs. I thought he was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I've entertained the thought more than once of doing the same thing on out local public access.

If you have a story - share it!

EWS


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Old hosts are another interest of mine. I grew up in Northeast PA and our local host was a magician named Uncle Ted. We also picked up the Philadelphia channels, so I also watched Stella on "Saturday Night Dead." Nationally, Commander USA ruled on Saturdays.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh man...my best friend, kid sister, and I used to watch Commander USA's Groovie Movies (I think that's what his show was called). We're talking some looooooow-budget horror movies here. I loved how you could see the strings attached to the rubber bats used in the Mexican vampire films...classic!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup! I was even a member of his fanclub. Had my membership card - a picture of the Commander and his handpuppet, Lefty.

Here's a great website dedicated to all the old hosts.

http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/3257/

One of my dreams is to be a public access horror movie host. There's a whole slew of new hosts out there now too.

http://www.geocities.com/horrorhostunderground/


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Is Monstervision still on TNT? I can never find it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

we had "Son of Svenghoulie" here. out of chicago. I remember one show with the floating brains really freaked me out when I was a kid.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Does anyone watch a host that's on the air now? Any of the new breed that's out there? Philadelphia doesn't have public access and lacks a current host (except in my head when I put in a horror DVD and imagine what I'd do as a host).


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Your lists are fun reading... I did find a reference to Dr. Terror's Tales of Terror even.

I would like to see some of the new breed also...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Edwood, if you grew up in Ill. do you remember Acri Creature Feature from the 70's? It's back on now with the really old black and white horror movies. 
11:00 Sat. nights.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Philadelphia station (was it Channel 48?) had a Creature Double Feature on Saturdays as well, but lacked a host.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

JT - Didn't Wee Willy Weber host Creature Double Feature? I do remember seeing him host a show like that or was it under another title?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmmm I don't remember him at all. I remember CDF was on Saturday afternoons but I don't recall a host?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

scareme - yeah - I remember the creature feature...

it lasted longer that Dr. Terror. But it didn't have near the flavor.

Later came Joe Bob Briggs and sort of homogenized the scary movie host thing - blah.

I have friends that produce tv - I'll ask them what is needed to do a show... just for kicks.


----------

